# GENETROPIN



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

hi guys has anyone used genetropin? if so what would you say was the best dose of this growth where you saw the best results? also would you say they are better than hyges?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

always use genetropin by gene tech, i change my protocols all the time depending on cash, sometimes run 10iu a day or 10iu eod. iv used the simplexx pharma gh in the past and didnt find it any better than the genetropin but i dont know how it was stored before i got it


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

so you say genetropin is the way forward then?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

defo mate. only stuff id use and my source has quite abit of diff stock


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought these were only relabelled blue tops like rips and kigs??


----------



## clareman (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got this HGH and it seems to be more potent than chinese generic bluetops I get here (living in Holland at moment). Probably the same stuff but dosed better. I'll know for certain in a few more weeks


----------

